# Samsung CLP-325W syncthru password reset



## lookslikerain

I have a Samsung CLP-325W printer, the issue is I have lost the password for the Syncthru webservice on the printer. I am trying to find out if the printer can be reset to default the syncthru passowrds to default. I have spoken to Samsung about this, they are unable or unwilling to help, the last time they just put the phone down after I asked if the printer could be reset??

Any ideas greatly appreciated. I know for other models you can enter the MAC address as the password but this doesn't work on this model.

Cheers, Gareth


----------



## pip22

Sorry, we cannot help with lost or forgotten passwords.


----------



## bitfish

lookslikerain said:


> I have a Samsung CLP-325W printer, the issue is I have lost the password for the Syncthru webservice on the printer. I am trying to find out if the printer can be reset to default the syncthru passowrds to default. I have spoken to Samsung about this, they are unable or unwilling to help, the last time they just put the phone down after I asked if the printer could be reset??
> 
> Any ideas greatly appreciated. I know for other models you can enter the MAC address as the password but this doesn't work on this model.
> 
> Cheers, Gareth


- - -
I had the same problem, tryed and resolved: ID:admin, PIN:admin


----------



## gayleard

By PIN do you mean Password?
I've tried this, and many other offered solutions, but none of them have worked.
(I believe I gave the correct password after changing from the default password,
but now cannot login.)


----------



## bitfish

gayleard said:


> By PIN do you mean Password?
> I've tried this, and many other offered solutions, but none of them have worked.
> (I believe I gave the correct password after changing from the default password,
> but now cannot login.)


>>> yes, PIN means Password - and it works with the same problem


----------



## bwexler

I am just setting up my new clp325w.
I don't know where to find the original password.
admin admin did not work.

Bob


----------



## bitfish

bwexler said:


> I am just setting up my new clp325w.
> I don't know where to find the original password.
> admin admin did not work.
> 
> Bob


Please try:
Last 8 digits of mac address, 
blank username

perhaps it works


----------



## bwexler

I found the answer. RTFM
I downloaded the manual and read it. About half way through it gives you the login admin and password sec0000.
Once you are in you can setup a new admin and password of your choosing, preferably one you can remember.


----------



## Yvananda

Yes, to read the manual is always a good start, nevertheless, it says login=admin and password=sec00000. So if you have to quote the manual, please do it right.
It did not work for me, any other idea to how to get the embeded web server?
Is there any hard reset for this printer?


----------



## sobeit

this thread is a bit old.


----------



## gayleard

It's a bit old because there has never been an authoritative reply.
I think I've tried all the solutions offered, and none has worked.


----------



## bitfish

The thread is older, but the Firmware of the printer allways newer. So the Passwords changed also.

Here others to check: 
login: admin
Password: @admin123

Please try!


----------



## Yvananda

Thank you bitfish for your perseverance.
I have tried it, not work.
I am in contact with samsung and I have a ticket #.
They were supposed to contact me yesterday, but nothing yet.
Because I am registered client, I think I have good chance of having my problem solved.


----------



## gayleard

I've more or less given up hope of getting sense out of Samsung on this matter.
Samsung gave me a computer service company in Dublin (with address),
but when I went there they said they hadn't the slightest idea how to solve the problem.

I have an entry in the thread above.

It's a very nice printer; I have it connected to my server by ethernet, and this works fine.
I probably wouldn't use the WiFi connection, even if I could.
Nevertheless, it is a pretty simple problem, and there must be a simple solution,
unless Samsung throws away printers if the WiFi password is lost.


----------



## TechRevenge

To everyone having this same problem, I found a solution and registered here just to post it for others with the same frustration.

I didn't call/email/chat with Samsung about it because I read enough horror stories about it here and on every other google hit I found with the same problem described.

Seems like the newer printers cannot use the "last 8 of MAC address" reset thing as it doesn't work with "admin" and Syncthru Web 2.x doesn't allow you to enter a password without a user ID.

There are solutions on Samsung's site for the all-in-one type printers but not the printers without copy/fax features. Says you press some buttons and hold them and then select something on the keypad or LCD screen or whatever. Since the regular printers have no screen this is not possible.

However what I did was take a hint from that reset method and sort of applied it on my machine (a CLP-325W I was locked out of as other posters here have been).

What you do is *turn the printer off*. 

*Then hold down all three buttons on the printer (I/O, Cancel, and WPS*) for several seconds.* The printer will turn on *partially* and all the toner lights come on as well as the error light. They will stay on solid. After this I couldn't get the printer to do a damn thing, lol--was just frozen in that state and could not turn on fully or off either.
*Note that printers without wireless don't have a WPS button, therefore I'd try just holding the power and cancel buttons, as it should do the same (guessing).

*Unplug it from the AC, and plug it back in*. I turned the printer back on, and sure enough when it booted I saw my WiFi light on to indicate the wireless radio was enabled  I smiled because though it was off and I don't use it, I had intentionally turned the WiFi off on my printer and the only way to turn it on is to go into the admin menu (which I couldn't get into). Sooo since it was on I knew some settings had to be reset! 

Tried the default user/password and sure enough into the admin menu I was! :thumb:
*admin*
*sec00000*

*Why Samsung cannot provide this answer to customers calling tech support (or better yet on their website FAQ) I have no idea!* However, hopefully me posting this helps other ppl out when they run into this dreaded problem!


----------



## Sternerson

...and I registered here just to THANK YOU! I had to go through this process to get the WLAN started on the printer at all. For some peculiar reason it was deactivated from start.


----------



## Persixty

I have a Samsung CLX-3185W Multifunction Printer and it appeared to crash during password set and had garbled my input.

The factory reset instructions are basically here:

SAMSUNG's Digital World - Support

:facepalm: However what it didn't say is that when you press Menu (on the printer front panel) you should press 'OK' when it displays '1. Copy Menu' THEN cycle through using the right arrow to "Network".

Pressing Menu as instructed just cycles between '1. Copy Menu' and '2. Scan Menu'. 
However after that the instructions work.


----------



## Nilzor

I have a cpl-325w printer and have tryed everything even the hard reset method, but is still stuck. Anyone who got an update??


----------



## vandrei

TechRevenge said:


> To everyone having this same problem, I found a solution and registered here just to post it for others with the same frustration.
> 
> I didn't call/email/chat with Samsung about it because I read enough horror stories about it here and on every other google hit I found with the same problem described.
> 
> Seems like the newer printers cannot use the "last 8 of MAC address" reset thing as it doesn't work with "admin" and Syncthru Web 2.x doesn't allow you to enter a password without a user ID.
> 
> There are solutions on Samsung's site for the all-in-one type printers but not the printers without copy/fax features. Says you press some buttons and hold them and then select something on the keypad or LCD screen or whatever. Since the regular printers have no screen this is not possible.
> 
> However what I did was take a hint from that reset method and sort of applied it on my machine (a CLP-325W I was locked out of as other posters here have been).
> 
> What you do is *turn the printer off*.
> 
> *Then hold down all three buttons on the printer (I/O, Cancel, and WPS*) for several seconds.* The printer will turn on *partially* and all the toner lights come on as well as the error light. They will stay on solid. After this I couldn't get the printer to do a damn thing, lol--was just frozen in that state and could not turn on fully or off either.
> *Note that printers without wireless don't have a WPS button, therefore I'd try just holding the power and cancel buttons, as it should do the same (guessing).
> 
> *Unplug it from the AC, and plug it back in*. I turned the printer back on, and sure enough when it booted I saw my WiFi light on to indicate the wireless radio was enabled  I smiled because though it was off and I don't use it, I had intentionally turned the WiFi off on my printer and the only way to turn it on is to go into the admin menu (which I couldn't get into). Sooo since it was on I knew some settings had to be reset!
> 
> Tried the default user/password and sure enough into the admin menu I was! :thumb:
> *admin*
> *sec00000*
> 
> *Why Samsung cannot provide this answer to customers calling tech support (or better yet on their website FAQ) I have no idea!* However, hopefully me posting this helps other ppl out when they run into this dreaded problem!


I have an ML3312ND.

After hours of Web searching (including reading what you just said), I found this document buried deep within Samsung's support site:

How To Reset A Printer's SyncThru Password Using The Control Panel Menu : Black and White Multifunction Printers | Samsung

Followed the instructions - find the Network menu using the on-printer display and clear all settings (including the SyncThru username and password!). The instructions worked just fine on my ML3312ND.

In case Samsung yanks the page above:*93056. How To Reset A Printer's SyncThru Password Using The Control Panel Menu*

Page 1 

*Page 1. Resetting Your SyncThru Password*

To reset the SWS (SyncThru Web Service) password:


Press the Menu button.
Press the right or left arrow until Network appears, then press OK.
Press the right or left arrow until Clear Settings appears, then press OK.
Select Yes and press OK.
After  the printer finishes clearing the network settings, unplug it for a few seconds then plug it in again.
All network settings (including the SWS password) will be reset. If you had manually configured IP info or were connected to a wireless network, you will need to re-enter those settings now.
The login will default back to admin and the password will be sec00000.
 *Note: *If you did not change your password or this is your first time trying to use the SyncThru service, the default SyncThru user/password is admin/sec00000.​Apologies for the thread necromancy. I just wanted this to get posted somewhere in case other folks with similar printers have the same issue I did.


----------



## jlamb

I have found a problem with the password length which may help.
I have a CLP-410, and, following the manual, used the default password and then immediately set a new password. I immediately tried to login and failed. I had used a password generator and was sure the password I tried was correct.
I then tried the password and removed one character from the end, then another,... and when it got to 16 characters long it worked!
So, setting the password only accepted the first 16 characters of my 32 character password, ignoring the rest, but didn't give any error message (and there is nothing on the screen to say the password may only be 16 characters long).


----------



## steveb144

vandrei said:


> I have an ML3312ND.
> 
> After hours of Web searching (including reading what you just said), I found this document buried deep within Samsung's support site:
> 
> How To Reset A Printer's SyncThru Password Using The Control Panel Menu : Black and White Multifunction Printers | Samsung
> 
> Followed the instructions - find the Network menu using the on-printer display and clear all settings (including the SyncThru username and password!). The instructions worked just fine on my ML3312ND.
> 
> In case Samsung yanks the page above:*93056. How To Reset A Printer's SyncThru Password Using The Control Panel Menu*
> 
> Page 1
> 
> *Page 1. Resetting Your SyncThru Password*
> 
> To reset the SWS (SyncThru Web Service) password:
> 
> 
> Press the Menu button.
> Press the right or left arrow until Network appears, then press OK.
> Press the right or left arrow until Clear Settings appears, then press OK.
> Select Yes and press OK.
> After the printer finishes clearing the network settings, unplug it for a few seconds then plug it in again.
> All network settings (including the SWS password) will be reset. If you had manually configured IP info or were connected to a wireless network, you will need to re-enter those settings now.
> The login will default back to admin and the password will be sec00000.
> *Note: *If you did not change your password or this is your first time trying to use the SyncThru service, the default SyncThru user/password is admin/sec00000.​Apologies for the thread necromancy. I just wanted this to get posted somewhere in case other folks with similar printers have the same issue I did.


Thanks so much for this, I was fed up with samsung. 
Your solution worked for me what they fed me was 


Press “Menu” on the printer, below the screen. 
Press the pound sign (#). 
Press the numbers 1 , 9 , 3. 
Press Start (black). 
Then the menu screen will allow you to select the country, Press “OK” in the middle of the dial pad. 
If you do not see “Select Country” on the LCD screen, try again. 

It may help others but for a SCX-4729FW - Your solution gets the kudos, Samsung as a hole well frankly sucks for support. -no not a spelling mistake-


----------

